#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   chronisch ausgerenkter Kiefer >

## EnkelinKatja

Hallo,
meine Oma (68 J.) renkt sich seit ein paar Jahren immer häufiger den Kiefer aus. Sie renkt ihn dann immer selbst wieder ein. Sie tut so als wäre das lustig. Langsam macht es ihr allerdings sorgen, da das Einrenken nicht lange hält. Es passiert mitlerweile bestimmt 2-3 mal bei jedem Essen, gelegentlich Nachts oder bei lautem Sprechen wenn sie den Mund zu weit öffnet. Ihre Zahnprothese kann sie auch schon nicht mehr einsetzen.
Zum Arzt will sie nicht! 
Meine Fragen:
-Tut sowas nicht weh? Sowas sollte doch Schmerzen verursachen!! Oder nicht!?!
-Besteht die Gefahr, das sie den Kiefer irgendwann gar nicht mehr schließen kann?
-Was währen die Folgen? Kann sie dann den Mund nicht mehr schließen oder öffnen? -Wie sieht sie dann denn aus?! *schock* Immer mit offenem Mund oder wie?
-Wie bekomme ich sie zum Arzt? 
Viele Grüße
 Katja

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Katja, 
das ist ja keine schöne Sache. Das ausrenken des Kiefers ist nicht unbedingt schmerzhaft, aber angenehm ist es sicher trotzdem nicht. 
Bei jedem Ausrenken wird das umliegende Bindegewebe und die betroffenen Bänder überdehnt. Sie leiern aus, das Gelenk wird nach jedem Mal instabiler. Wenn sie ohnehin schon eine Bindegewebsschwäche hat - davon gehe ich hier mal aus - wird es tatsächlich immer wieder passieren. Daß sie den Mund irgenwann gar nicht mehr schließen kann, ist eher nicht zu erwarten.
Als Grund vermute ich bei Deiner Oma eine schlecht sitzende Prothese. Hat sie evl. früher mal einen Unfall gehabt? Vielleicht einen Sturz? Kann auch schon länger her sein. 
Ich würde Euch den Besuch bei einem Zahnarzt empfehlen, er wird Deine Oma röntgen und der Ursache auf den Grund gehen. Wie Du sie hinbekommst, das wird Dir niemand sagen können, denn wir kennen Deine Oma nicht. Kannst Du unter einem Vorwand oder einem kleinen Trick vielleicht in die Praxis bringen? 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## EnkelinKatja

Hallo Christiane,
danke für die schnelle Antwort. Du hast mich schon einmal etwas beruhigt mit der Aussage, dass sie ihren Mund jedenfalls immer noch schließen können wird. Selbst wenn ich sie nicht zum Arzt bekomme. Trotzdem habe ich natürlich Angst vor Spätfolgen.
Das mit der falsch sitzenden Prothese kann aber nicht hinkommen. Sie trägt ihre seit etwas über einem Jahr nicht mehr. Über einen Sturz weiß ich nichts, aber ich frage mal nach.
Ich werd alles geben sie zum Arzt zu bekommen, viel Hoffnung habe ich nur nicht.
Läßt sich denn mit einem später evtl dauerhaft ausgerenktem Kiefer überhaupt noch Essen, Sprechen,... Leben?!?!
--> Vielleicht bekomme ich sie ja mit einer Gruselgeschichte in der Hinsicht überzeugt sich helfen zu lassen?! Irgendwelche Vorschläge? 
Viele Grüße
 Katja

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Katja! 
Warum trägt deine Oma ihre Prothesen nicht? Das muß doch einen Grund haben. Deshalb meine Vermutung, daß die Dinger nicht ordentlich sitzen oder irgendwo eine Druckstelle beim Tragen entsteht. Ein Zahnarzt kann da aber leicht Abhilfe schaffen und deine Oma kann wieder besser essen. Das ihr zu erklären dürfte doch kein Problem darstellen? 
Ohne Zähne/ ohne Prothese im Mund zu essen und zu reden ruiniert die Kiefergelenke noch weiter und ist auch nicht gut für die Kieferknochen selbst. Sie muß dann irgendwann mit Kopf- und Gesichtsschmerzen rechnen, das Ausrenken wird sich auch häufen. Der Lebensqualität ist das nicht gerade zuträglich. Warum sträubt sie sich denn so gegen einen Zahnarztbesuch? Hat sie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht? Schmerzhaft wird das Anpassen einer Prothese jedenfalls nicht werden. Zwecks der Bezahlung kann man sich mit vielen Ärzten ebenfalls einigen, evl. auch bei der KK informieren. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## catwoman20

Hallo,
also wenn der kiefer sich nicht mehr einrenken lässt, bzw nicht im kiefergelenk bleibt und immer wieder rausrutscht hat das nichts mit dem kieferkamm(auf dem die Prothese sitzt) zu tun oder ob zähne im mund sind oder nicht.denn wenn der kiefer nicht mehr in der kiefergelenkpfanne bleibt, ist das ein problem was direkt mit dem gelenk zu tun hat. Sprich es wird höchstwahrscheinlich schon knochen abgetragen sein,wenn sie den kiefer so oft einrenken muss.
Ich möchte dir um gottes willen keine angst machen, aber wenn der kiefer aus dem gelenk springt, geht nix mehr mit mund zu machen.(bin zahnarzthelferin haben schon einigen patienten den kiefer wieder eingerengt weil der mund nimmer zu geht.)
Also ich würde sagen versuch mit allen mitteln deine oma zum zahnarzt zu bringen egal wie.das nächste problem ist, wenn sich ihr kieferkamm schon weit abgebaut hat, müssen neue abdrücke gemacht werden,damit der Zahnarzt die prothese unterfüttern kann,damit sie wieder passt,denn nach einem jahr glaube ich nicht dran das die Prothese im jetztigen zustand passt.Aber das unterfüttern bzw im schlimmsten fall ne neue prothese zu machen ist absolut nicht schmerzhaft(falls deine oma angst hat das es weg tut).Da kommt einfach nur eine silikonartige masse (unterfütterungsmaterial) unter die prothese dann wird damit der abdruck gemacht und kommt zum zahntechniker der füll das was fehlt mit kunststoff auf also absolut nicht schmerzhaft. 
Ja es gibt sonderfälle,wie z.b arbeitslose, rentner oder einfach nur leute mit sehr wenig einkommen, da wird das meist bezahlt,einfach mal bei der krankenkasse anrufen und nachfragen.Ich gehe davon aus das es eine Vollprothese ist,da hat deine oma so wieso gute chancen das sie es komplett bezahlt bekommt. 
Aber schau das du sie auf alle fälle zum zahnarzt bekommst.
Was natürlich auch einige zahnärzte machen,wie z.b. mein chef,sind hausbesuche,sprich er könnte sich das mal zuhause bei deiner oma anschauen und auch vor ort den abdruck machen,das ist kein problem,frag einfach mal bei dem zahnarzt deiner oma an und frage nach.erklär ihnen was los ist dann findet sich eine lösung bin ich mir sicher. 
lg
cat

----------


## sonnenrot37

Bin keine 68 Jahre habe aber auch schon das Problem.Schon ein Brötchen bringt mich an meine Grenzen. Knacken ist immer da und und wenn ich den Mund mehr als 5 cm auf mache ist alles vorbei. Meine Zähne sind super ok, daran liegt es nicht. Überlege ob ich mich unters Messer legen soll. Hat nur jemand eine Ahnung was da gemacht wird? Weil so.... möchte ich nicht weiter durchs Leben gehen. :loser_3_cut:  
Für Tips währe ich sehr dankbar 
Schöne Pfingsten
Claudia

----------


## Christiane

Bevor du dich unters Messer legst, sollte mal ein Kieferorthopäde oder -chirurg mal schauen, ob bei dir der Biss regelrecht ist oder zu tief steht. Das strapaziert die Kiefergelenke, man kann das aber durch eine Aufbissschiene ausgleichen. Die Kiefergelenke regerieren sich dann oft wieder.

----------


## stranger

Ist bei mir ähnlich, obwohl nichts rausspringt.
Beim Kauen bzw Mund aufmachen knackt es ziemlich derb und manchmal bekomm ich den Mund gar nicht richtig auf. 
Meine Zahnärztin hat vermutet, dass dieses Knacken auf meine Weisheitszähne zurück zuführen ist. Hab mir also meine Zähne im Februar (ich denke mit einem Grauen zurück, weil ich so ziemlich alle Nebenwirkungen mitgenommen habe, die es gibt^^) ziehen lassen. Keine Besserung.
Ich denke ja, dass mein Kiefernorthopäde irgendwie gepfuscht hat. Ist das möglich?
Jedenfalls nutzt sich bei jedem Knacken ja auch das Gelenk ab, von daher sollte ich das nicht als Dauerzustand akzeptieren. 
Liegts vielleicht an der Muskulatur? Dass ich vielleicht vermehrt auf einer Seite kaue und die Muskulatur auf der anderen Seite sich abbaut und das Gelenk nicht in der Pfanne halten kann?

----------

